# Adaptador USB-RS232 y Fuente de alimentacion USB-5V, 3.3V para protoboard



## macraig (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola, aqui les dejo un adaptador para puerto usb-rs232 q adems tiene incorporada una fuente de alimentacion. Lo cual es super, si solo se dispone del pc con puertos usb. Puerto serie, y un par de fuentes de 5 y 3.3 V, todo para montar en protoboard... Q mas se puede desear para empezar a trabajar con micros?

http://hackec.blogspot.com/2009/03/adaptador-usb-puerto-serie.html

Salu2


----------



## DMag00 (Mar 25, 2009)

donde consigo elñ FT232 o el FT2232


----------

